# سؤال تصميمي:كيف يتم تصميم شبكات البخار steam



## toktok66 (6 يونيو 2010)

سؤال تصميمي:كيف يتم تصميم شبكات البخار steam

برجاء المساعده لكل من له علم بهذا الموضوع

وشكرا لكم سلفا


----------



## مكرم شاروبيم (7 يونيو 2010)

Hello there 
there chapter in ashare book about the steam
it is good to read hopefuly it can help you


----------



## mottohotto (7 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا عندى فكره عن الغلايات المولده للبخار من النوع الذى يعمل بالكهرباء اللتى تركب بالمستشفيات للاستفاده منها فى كل من غرف العمليات - المغاسل لتعقيم الملابس و كوى الملابس - و فى المطابخ ايضا و هى عباره عن وحده غلايه موضوع بها 12 سخان 3 فاز و بها منظمات الحراره و يفصل المنظم على 125 درجه مئويه و بها منظم ضغط يفصل عن 135 psi فى البدايه يتم تغذيه الغلايه بالمياه البارده اللى يتم معالجاتها كميائيا لازاله العصوره و الحموضه و الملوحه منها لتصبح soft water و يتم سحب المياه عن طريق مضخات داخل تانك مركب عليه مقياس مستوى المياه و درجه حرارتها ثم يتسم سحب هذه المياه البارده الى التانك الساخن و هو تانك يأخذ حرارته من الغلايه عن طريق وصله مواسير ليتم تدفئه المياه البارده للتمهيد لدخولها الى الغلايه لان دخول مياه بارده الى الغلايه مباشره يتسبب فى تمددات و حدوث اصوات و يمكن ان تضر بالسخانات نتيجه تلامس مياه بارده مع حراره 125 مئويه و بعد تدفئه هذه المياه داخل التانك يتم سحبها حسب المطلوب عن طريق مضخات و المتحكم هنا هو العوامه اللى داخل الغلايه و بعد دخول المياه يتم غليها داخل الغلايه لتتحول الى بخار و يتم خروج هذا البخار الى مواسير لتوزيعه الى الاماكن اللتى نريدها و هناك طبعا محابس مركبه على المخارج و منظمات ضغط و يوجد بعد ذلك وحده اسمها بلو داون و هى تعمل على طرد المواد الصلبه و المياه الغير مرغوب فيها من على سطح المياه داخل الغلايه و يتم هذ تقريبا كل ساعه و تستمر العمليه عشره دقائق بتم خلالها التخلص من هذه العوالق و على الفنى مراقبه المياه و اخذ قرأتها كل ساعتين و ان شاء الله سوف اطلعك على المزيد اذا علمت و شكرا


----------

